# 1989 90 HP Yamaha, 20" shaft, stainless prop with all rigging. What is it worth?



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I would definitely clean the carbs out that ethanol plays hell on them hard to say the value of the motor but you may be able to find a good boat mechanic.


----------



## gopedgsr40kid221 (Apr 9, 2015)

if you have photos I can tell you what its worth


----------



## 23Regulator (Nov 24, 2016)

I lost the phone that has the photos on it. I can tell you this though, it's perfect. Pull the cover and it's like new. I usually take pictures with my regular camera too when looking at things to buy, for some reason I did not in this case.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

23Regulator said:


> What is this engine worth? I read on another forum that said parts are becoming harder to come by for this vintage engine, is that true?


$100, yes


----------



## 23Regulator (Nov 24, 2016)

$100! That much, wow lol.


----------

